# Hearshey 2009 Grooming Show



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

LOTS of interesting groomed poodles and other dogs in this show!
http://sulespetphotography.smugmug.com/Pets/Terrier-Poodles-and-other-Dogs/HERSHEY-2009-GROOMING-SHOW/9820597_xRQFh#P-1-12


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Some of those dogs did not look real.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Some of those dogs did not look real.


LOL... that's because they are yarn dogs  

I love the lion!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

That standard poodle posing as a bedlington terrier was awesome lol 

I have seen the Lion one before I hope she was the originator and did not copy that look from someone else.

The cow one was funny lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Think they had to grow the hair out on the back of the standard for the betlington cut? I can't tell if it's really standing all roach backed like that or if it's sculpted hair.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> LOL... that's because they are yarn dogs
> 
> I love the lion!


See what a good eye I have HA HA :doh:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing that! I love creative grooming, my Maltese currently has a multicolor mohawk. Those model dogs are amazing too! And of course I loved looking at the Poodle pictures.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahhh wow!! I loved some of those cuts so much... The standard posing as a Bedlington really threw me off, I said "Woah that is way too huge to be a Bedlington!! But it looks just like one..." I was pretty confused for a minute lol I also wonder if they grew the hair out to make it look like that or if it really just has that big of an arch to its back. 

That tiny little yorkie was the CUTEST yorkie I have ever seen!! I love that look on that breed, I think it's a lot cuter than the full coat. 

I really liked the lion too, though I think it would have looked a lot cooler without the giraffe and zebra on the butt (though those were VERY well done). Just my opinion, though.  Imagine walking into the petstore with him like that... people would be so confused!! xD How were the lion ears added on? Are they separate add-ons or just very well shaped hair?


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay, why are the grooming fake dogs?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

lol The yarn dogs are used as practices dogs or in this case creative grooming models!

The Lion was adorable!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> See what a good eye I have HA HA :doh:


LOL... Your post made me laugh bigredpoodle! So I thought I'd correct you 
In the past I've seen some really well done yarn dogs that I had to look at twice before I noticed it was not real dogs. Especially if it's ones they give the bichon cut!

Bella's momma that is the dog you start out with when you go to grooming school. I know they had a competition especially for yarn dogs... meaning they sent you a yarn dog and you could create your own breed/theme etc. and then you entered it in the yarn dog competition. (they don't go up against real groomed dogs thou)


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those dogs were the real dogs at the show. This was a professional grooming contest of groomers from around the globe. Now there were one or two in those shots that were not real but mot were. Also very few schools use yarn dogs they just are to much cost and no profit for the school.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

cybercat said:


> Those dogs were the real dogs at the show. This was a professional grooming contest of groomers from around the globe. Now there were one or two in those shots that were not real but mot were. Also very few schools use yarn dogs they just are to much cost and no profit for the school.


Actually they did have a yarn dog competition at that particular show - as well as many other events - not only professional grooming contests... that is why they had the yarn dogs there. They also had a trade show there along with multiple other events including dancing with dogs etc.

You can see all the events by looking at their program:
http://www.groomexpo.com/ge09_program/#/1/


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, I know for I have been there. Hersey expo is this weekend.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

cybercat said:


> Yes, I know for I have been there. Hersey expo is this weekend.


?!?!?! I think you must have the Hersey expo (groom expo) confused with something else... as the Hersey groom expo was on the 20th of sept at the hershey lodge in Hershey PA.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep my bad another one I was refering too. That is what I get for typing to fast.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Wow that was really fun to look at! I liked the individual twist on similar styles. Such nice work.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

The Lion is amazing, i like the Cow too!


----------

